# What Type Of Generator?.



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

We are looking to find out what brand, size, and other information we could get on the purchase of a new generator?. Noise?. Enough to power a 298RE. Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

desperado said:


> We are looking to find out what brand, size, and other information we could get on the purchase of a new generator?. Noise?. Enough to power a 298RE. Thanks in advance for the info.


Before I chime in with my thoughts, I need more info from you.

1) where will you be using the generator?? In a dispersed campsite with no one within 1/2 mile??? in a campground w/o electric?? in organized camp group??? 
2) Do you need to run your A/C off the generator? If NO,are there times you would want to run the AC?
3) What do you want to run from the generator?
4) How big of an issue is generator weight??
5) Do you want to be able to run the AC AND microwave at the same time??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What are you hoping to use the generator for?

Running AC

Just topping off batteries?

Morning coffee...hair dryer?

Will noise be of any concern? I ask this as we camp WAY deep in forest and there is nobody around, so noise isn't really a factor for us.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i am happy with my boliy electric start 3600


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

clarkely said:


> i am happy with my boliy electric start 3600


X2


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

I got a Yamaha EF4500iSE electric start and it runs every thing just fine... it's really quiet. The down side is any generator that is really quiet will cost ya $$. I lock it up in the back of my truck and leave it.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I love my EF3000iSE. runs everything, quiet, a little pricy and heavy but well worth it to not disturb the neighbors with a loud generator.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Champion 3500/4000 $299 at Camping world. Best buy on a gen out there.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I love my EF3000iSE. runs everything, quiet, a little pricy and heavy but well worth it to not disturb the neighbors with a loud generator.


X2


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

danny285 said:


> Champion 3500/4000 $299 at Camping world. Best buy on a gen out there.


I also had this one in the $399 (on sale at Cabelas, reg. $469) variety with electric and remote start. It is slightly louder than the big dollar boys, but it would run the AC and the microwave at the same time. If you don't have to be in an ultra quiet environment, and just need something that will "power" the camper, I'd say that I was more than happy with it. We used it on a weekend trip at a friends farm where others were camping out as well. It ran all night, and no one complained. I just recently sold it when I upgraded to 50A, as I have a larger genny that will power both ACs. Good luck, but for me this was great bang for the buck.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I extended the rear bumper on my 2006 RKS by three feet, put on a platform, and now have an _Cummins Onan P4300ie_ generator along with a storage trunk that holds 10 gallons of gasoline. Here's that link: *CLICK HERE*.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

LaydBack said:


> Champion 3500/4000 $299 at Camping world. Best buy on a gen out there.


I also had this one in the $399 (on sale at Cabelas, reg. $469) variety with electric and remote start. It is slightly louder than the big dollar boys, but it would run the AC and the microwave at the same time. If you don't have to be in an ultra quiet environment, and just need something that will "power" the camper, I'd say that I was more than happy with it. We used it on a weekend trip at a friends farm where others were camping out as well. It ran all night, and no one complained. I just recently sold it when I upgraded to 50A, as I have a larger genny that will power both ACs. Good luck, but for me this was great bang for the buck.
[/quote]

I am perfectly happy with this gen. $299.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

If you need a quiet-type genset, and gag a little at the 2000 watt Honda price (about $900), try the Honeywell equivalent. It's even red like the Honda!








I bought mine, new, in the spring of 2010 through an eBay seller for $400 including shipping.

I'm fully satisfied--it's quiet, starts easily and is the inverter-type like the Honda. And with an aftermarket "Hard Start Capacitor" on the air conditioner, I can start and run my TT a/c unit with just that 2Kw genset. Weight is in the 50 pound range so I can lift it out of the back of the TV without getting a hernia.

And for the record, I have no connection with any sellers, Honeywell, etc.


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

I have had great success with my Boliy Pro 3600SI. Runs everything and only is about70 LBS.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

clarkely said:


> i am happy with my boliy electric start 3600


Are the Boliy's as quiet as the Honda's? according to the spec sheet they are, but would like to know what you think...


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

I would say it is pretty quiet. I have it in the back of my pickup truck and can barely hear it running. It has been a good generator.


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

Boliy PRO3600SIE 3300 with electic starter.


----------

